# Need 2.2 AAN block ....... Help



## 95urs6 (Sep 7, 2005)

Anybody have an ANN block at a decent cost? just looking for a bare block.
Any leads would be Appreciated.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Need 2.2 AAN block ....... Help (95urs6)*

If you just need a block, it almost doesn't matter what 5-cylinder you start with. Might as well pick up a whole MC motor for $300-500. It has the oil squirters and 81.00mm bore and the block itself is basically identical to the AAN.


----------



## 95urs6 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Need 2.2 AAN block ....... Help (billzcat1)*

Hi Billzcat, 
Thanks for the info I found lots of 5000 turbos cheap but my etka showed the block as a different p/n and nobody could tell me how different an MC block was, luckily I just scored a good running 200 TQ wagon for cheap so I'll rebuild the bootom end and use my 20v head and have lots of spare parts, I had a complete 2.3 but wanted to keep the S with the correct block and accessories.
Also, are you the one selling UrS4/S6 short shifters?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Need 2.2 AAN block ....... Help (95urs6)*

Yeah the block is basically identical. The difference in the part numbers happens because you can't buy just a bare block, you have to buy a "cylinder block with pistons" and naturally MC pistons are different from AAN.
Anyway, sounds like you've got it all taken care of already.
And yes, I'm the guy with the short shifters (in stock!)


----------



## 95urs6 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Need 2.2 AAN block ....... Help (billzcat1)*

Thanks for the info Billzcat1,
I'm in the process of ripping the engine out now should have it out in the morning. The 200 has an 2.2 MC block but the waterpump set up looks more like a 2.3 with the waterpump being the timing belt tensioner. I was hoping to use the waterpump I just got for the AAN,
looks like a may have to mix some parts to get this to work.
T2





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

